

Scalability as a Service - jlemoine
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/12/22/scalability-as-a-service.html

======
tbarbugli
GetStream's CTO and co-author of the stream-framework here. If anyone has any
questions I will be more than happy to reply :)

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Why did you decide to use Cassandra and in what areas are you using it?

~~~
tbarbugli
We use Cassandra as main feed storage. We chose Cassandra over Redis (the
other storage backend supported by stream-framework) because it was easier for
us to operate it (scaling up/down servers, backups/restores ..) and because it
has built-in support for multi datacenter deployments.

------
tschellenbach
Thanks for the post on HN, author of the article here. Looking forward to
feedback.

